# Horusian Wars: Incarnation - why no LE?!



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Why there is no Limited Edition for second novel ? Or do you think they will still introduce it when it's coming out in July ?

Quite unhappy about this since I bought first book in LE format


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Might be because very few buy LE these days.


----------



## dao2 (Oct 13, 2017)

They unfortunately do this all the time with trilogies, only the first book. Like for example they just announced the second dark imperium trilogy book but no LE. Castellan didn't get one (though it wasn't that great), etc. Same for the hardback LE trilogies they do. They just do one offs and stop (tanith series, cain). I very much dislike it as well as I don't want to get just the LE for the first one and have the other two be regular books and unfinished trilogy sets. The best thing you can do is let them know that you want them via email to BL support and on their facebook and vote with your wallet. Stop buying LE for the first book in a series as they generally won't get follow up LEs.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Glad to hear (granted this thread and general topic isn't really indicative of anything - though the evidence is still there) LEs are dying off, but my heart goes out to you mate because I appreciate how frustrating it can be to have a series in varying editions and formats! Once again, #paperbackmasterrace though


----------

